# This IG stuff is NOT working out for me



## Amnesia (Dec 25, 2021)

This last month I started working back at the night club I was at two years ago as a way to force myself into the real world and work on socializing. Its been cool, but this thread is about how my IG experience has been going. And it's bad. For reference I have 600 followers and am following 800 people. All my pics are selfies, with 10-20 likes on each with barely and comments. 

There have been plenty of times I get approached when working at this club by women showing extreme interest, I chat with them exchange Instagrams and then on IG they either ghost me after one message after following me or it fizzles out fast and nothing comes from it. My conclusion is that cause I have no group photos with friends or comments and little likes girls think I am a loser (they arent wrong.) *So basically NOT having an IG is better than having a shit one/non NT one.*


When Dming girls on insta I get responses like this:









*And girls think I am fake who I Dm or think my account is spam since I am "too good looking to have such few followers/not be famous"*

I've had a girl tell me that after I met her IRL and she showed my insta to her friends, and they didnt believe her that she had met me. *Basically giving my shitty non social instagram to girls is HURTING me. I was better off not having one at this point. *By not having IG girls assumed I was more social than I am. Basically to guys here if you have a shitty IG it's best to not have it.


Question I have to you guys:

I am thinking of deleting a lot of the selfies and putting up a few candid/group photos that I do have. The question is, is it suspect to not allow likes/comments. because I am thinking of doing that and just having a mix of selfies and a few group photos, but I still won't have many likes so is it best to just hide them?


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Dec 25, 2021)

We missed you


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Dec 25, 2021)

I guess you could buy likes/followers?


----------



## gamma (Dec 25, 2021)

He is alive!


----------



## AscendingHero (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> This last month I started working back at the night club I was at two years ago as a way to force myself into the real world and work on socializing. Its been cool, but this thread is about how my IG experience has been going. And it's bad. For reference I have 600 followers and am following 800 people. All my pics are selfies, with 10-20 likes on each with barely and comments.
> 
> There have been plenty of times I get approached when working at this club by women showing extreme interest, I chat with them exchange Instagrams and then on IG they either ghost me after one message after following me or it fizzles out fast and nothing comes from it. My conclusion is that cause I have no group photos with friends or comments and little likes girls think I am a loser (they arent wrong.) *So basically NOT having an IG is better than having a shit one/non NT one.*
> 
> ...


----------



## khvirgin (Dec 25, 2021)

"a model guy with 10 likes nah i'm good" 
over for models guys, it's medium ugly only


----------



## Frank Jack (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 25, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AscendingHero (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> This last month I started working back at the night club I was at two years ago as a way to force myself into the real world and work on socializing. Its been cool, but this thread is about how my IG experience has been going. And it's bad. For reference I have 600 followers and am following 800 people. All my pics are selfies, with 10-20 likes on each with barely and comments.
> 
> There have been plenty of times I get approached when working at this club by women showing extreme interest, I chat with them exchange Instagrams and then on IG they either ghost me after one message after following me or it fizzles out fast and nothing comes from it. My conclusion is that cause I have no group photos with friends or comments and little likes girls think I am a loser (they arent wrong.) *So basically NOT having an IG is better than having a shit one/non NT one.*
> 
> ...








THE LEGEND IS BACK IN ALL HIS GLORY


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 25, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AscendingHero (Dec 25, 2021)

Inb4 the spam of shitposts and memes itt quickly to farm reacts, im unto you niggas


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 25, 2021)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> We missed you


Thanks

I have been in a really good place starting this job again, made a lot of friends, getting invited out to college parties and stuff kinda putting this forum on the backburner. I really have ascended to the highest point I've ever been at in my life overall. I get tons of compliments and guys and girls wanting to be friends and saying I look like a model. It really has been a good month overall for me

But this IG stuff is definitely a weak area and I think my life/personality/lone wolf type just isn't suited for it


----------



## AscendingHero (Dec 25, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AscendingHero (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 25, 2021)

You should farm followers by linking your IG into your Tinder bio @Amnesia, if you aren’t already doing that


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 25, 2021)

dn care + dn ask but good to have u back tho


----------



## Aloejuice (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> This last month I started working back at the night club I was at two years ago as a way to force myself into the real world and work on socializing. Its been cool, but this thread is about how my IG experience has been going. And it's bad. For reference I have 600 followers and am following 800 people. All my pics are selfies, with 10-20 likes on each with barely and comments.
> 
> There have been plenty of times I get approached when working at this club by women showing extreme interest, I chat with them exchange Instagrams and then on IG they either ghost me after one message after following me or it fizzles out fast and nothing comes from it. My conclusion is that cause I have no group photos with friends or comments and little likes girls think I am a loser (they arent wrong.) *So basically NOT having an IG is better than having a shit one/non NT one.*
> 
> ...


You need to post really high quality photos and videos for IG following and use hashtags, collabs and shit ; good looks doesn't necessarily mean you'd make it big on IG 

Look up some fashion guys shit, have a theme , all that kinda stuff . And post consistently


----------



## ropemax (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have been in a really good place starting this job again, made a lot of friends, getting invited out to college parties and stuff kinda putting this forum on the backburner. I really have ascended to the highest point I've ever been at in my life overall. I get tons of compliments and guys and girls wanting to be friends and saying I look like a model. It really has been a good month overall for me
> 
> But this IG stuff is definitely a weak area and I think my life/personality/lone wolf type just isn't suited for it


Cope, looks don't matter.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 25, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> View attachment 1459611


Man I was searching for this video. Thanks a lot for posting! It is one of my favorite short clips


----------



## VicMackey (Dec 25, 2021)

Holy shit youre back. Missed you man merry xmas


----------



## AscendingHero (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>







NTgame and confidence bro 

@Giourdani @looksmaxxer234

*Medium Ugly pill too*


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 25, 2021)

We thought you died in a car crash, bro. Glad to see you’re fine.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Dec 25, 2021)

Damn the blackpill is real. Users be jumping on this thread so fast like Johnny Depp himself made a thread. Niggas here flock to you like flies to shit just because you’re a Chad. No different than foids. Wtf


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 25, 2021)

We also thought you were being paid to post by our ex-admin.


----------



## VicMackey (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have been in a really good place starting this job again, made a lot of friends, getting invited out to college parties and stuff kinda putting this forum on the backburner. I really have ascended to the highest point I've ever been at in my life overall. I get tons of compliments and guys and girls wanting to be friends and saying I look like a model. It really has been a good month overall for me
> 
> But this IG stuff is definitely a weak area and I think my life/personality/lone wolf type just isn't suited for it


Good shit bro. I was convinced you roped  turns out its the opposite


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 25, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> NTgame and confidence bro
> 
> @Giourdani @looksmaxxer234
> 
> *Medium Ugly pill too*


10 likes lol. This is what happens when you make a ig without knowing people.


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> . For reference I have 600 followers and am following 800 people. All my pics are selfies,



This reads like a Patrick Bateman monologue. I'm sure you come across as a perfectly stable and normal individual around women...


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 25, 2021)

GymcelDoomer said:


> This reads like a Patrick Bateman monologue. I'm sure you come across as a perfectly stable and normal individual around women...
> View attachment 1459624











A lot of u spergs would bust a nut if a girl said this to u


cause u idolize weird dark triad figures, having a girl say this to u would be the ultimate compliment




looksmax.org






looksmaxxer234 said:


> 10 likes lol. This is what happens when you make a ig without knowing people.


So to my question I posed in the OP:

*Is it suspect to turn off likes on your photos? What if I had a few group photos and selfies and just had all comments and likes off? is that better than having few likes?*


----------



## VicMackey (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> A lot of u spergs would bust a nut if a girl said this to u
> 
> 
> cause u idolize weird dark triad figures, having a girl say this to u would be the ultimate compliment
> ...


Absolutely dont turn off the likes. It makes you look either insecure or like you dont have friends. Just pay for followers and likes or smth


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Dec 25, 2021)

Stop being a whiny bitch and get your followers/status up. You can easily start a tiktok posting just selfies and get your followers up to 10k+ in under a month.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *Is it suspect to turn off likes on your photos? What if I had a few group photos and selfies and just had all comments and likes off? is that better than having few likes?*


Nah it’s normal to turn off your likes, everyone does it. They can still scroll through the likes tho, but it mogs having your double digit like count-displayed.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> made a lot of friends, getting invited out to college parties. I really have ascended to the highest point I've ever been at in my life overall. I get tons of compliments and guys and girls wanting to be friends and saying I look like a model. It really has been a good month overall for me


This is why we looksmax boys.

Looks>everything


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> A lot of u spergs would bust a nut if a girl said this to u
> 
> 
> cause u idolize weird dark triad figures, having a girl say this to u would be the ultimate compliment
> ...



Just have a healthy variety of pics showcasing NT activities like bowling, hitting a pr at the gym and sitting with friends at some social event lol


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 25, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> This is why we looksmax boys.
> 
> Looks>everything


kinda

but if looks are everything I wouldnt get ghosted by women who literally approach me telling me I look like a model then when they see my IG they ghost


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 25, 2021)

GymcelDoomer said:


> Just have a healthy variety of pics showcasing NT activities like bowling, hitting a pr at the gym and sitting with friends at some social event lol


i dont do or have any of those things tho so I can't lol that's why I think its best I just not have IG


----------



## JustDoIt (Dec 25, 2021)

Don't post a bunch of pictures in a row, you have to grow your IG organically, post a picture every 2 weeks or something. It's better to have 1 pic that has a lot of likes than 20 pics that have 10~20 likes as you said.

You can also delete all of your pics and start getting the IG of people you meet irl and have them follow back, once you get like 100 this way you post a pic. Since you have met those people before they're more willing to like the picture.


----------



## Central Cee (Dec 25, 2021)

Just follow 100 girls a day for 6 months and then unfollow everyone, maybe half will notice and you’ll have good ratio


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Dec 25, 2021)

JustDoIt said:


> Don't post a bunch of pictures in a row, you have to grow your IG organically, post a picture every 2 weeks or something. It's better to have 1 pic that has a lot of likes than 20 pics that have 10~20 likes as you said.
> 
> You can also delete all of your pics and start getting the IG of people you meet irl and have them follow back, once you get like 100 this way you post a pic. Since you have met those people before they're more willing to like the picture.


Also helps to have friends/a social life. If it's just you and you aren't tagging anyone, you'll look like a catfish JFL.


----------



## JustDoIt (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have been in a really good place starting this job again, made a lot of friends, getting invited out to college parties and stuff kinda putting this forum on the backburner. I really have ascended to the highest point I've ever been at in my life overall. I get tons of compliments and guys and girls wanting to be friends and saying I look like a model. It really has been a good month overall for me
> 
> But this IG stuff is definitely a weak area and I think my life/personality/lone wolf type just isn't suited for it


Since you're getting social IRL just delete all of your pics and say it's a new IG account and that you deleted your old one, then you start posting pics like I said.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 25, 2021)

Central Cee said:


> Just follow 100 girls a day for 6 months and then unfollow everyone, maybe half will notice and you’ll have good ratio


I've been doing that to get followers. But they still don't all like me photos. Even my brother told me my account would look sus to ppl cause it's just pics of a GL dude with little or no comments on the pics.



MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Also helps to have friends/a social life. If it's just you and you aren't tagging anyone, you'll look like a catfish JFL.



yeah I am sure that's true. But since I have none this will never happen therefore I think it's best to not have IG


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 25, 2021)

Nigga we thought you were dead. There were conspiracy theories spread about you jfl


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i dont do or have any of those things tho so I can't lol that's why I think its best I just not have IG



in that case I'd post pics of nature, urban scenes etc mixed in with some selfies, preferably taken outside while engaging in some kind of physical activity e.g jogging on a scenic bridge with the backdrop of the sun rising captioned "Morning jog"

Paint yourself as a down to earth introvert who's into photography hence the nature/urban pics. This gives your personality a story, something women can deduce and make a profile judgement as oppose to taking a bunch of selfies in your apartment like a non NT autist, women can't deduce anything from that aside from "this person is lonely and sus"


----------



## Central Cee (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I've been doing that to get followers. But they still don't all like me photos. Even my brother told me my account would look sus to ppl cause it's just pics of a GL dude with little or no comments on the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I am sure that's true. But since I have none this will never happen therefore I think it's best to not have IG


If your ig is just a bunch of mirror selfie’s it’s gonna look weird/fake

Post pics with your brother and sister

out at the bar where you work

Weekend activities

pets

no one posts selfies on ig except creeps and girls


----------



## JustDoIt (Dec 25, 2021)

Man, people really have no awareness about those things in this forum. Having a good IG isn't really about having high production nt pictures and videos, the most important thing is to have a good amount of people (less than you might think) you had an interaction irl following you and also people that have followers in common, mirror pics aren't bad unless it's the only thing that you post.



Central Cee said:


> If your ig is just a bunch of mirror selfie’s it’s gonna look weird/fake
> 
> Post pics with your brother and sister
> 
> ...


 selfies are the most common type of pic on ig, it's also common to see girls with good IGs that only post selfies/mirrorpics/bikinipics


----------



## Cali Yuga (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> This last month I started working back at the night club I was at two years ago as a way to force myself into the real world and work on socializing. Its been cool, but this thread is about how my IG experience has been going. And it's bad. For reference I have 600 followers and am following 800 people. All my pics are selfies, with 10-20 likes on each with barely and comments.
> 
> There have been plenty of times I get approached when working at this club by women showing extreme interest, I chat with them exchange Instagrams and then on IG they either ghost me after one message after following me or it fizzles out fast and nothing comes from it. My conclusion is that cause I have no group photos with friends or comments and little likes girls think I am a loser (they arent wrong.) *So basically NOT having an IG is better than having a shit one/non NT one.*
> 
> ...


your plan to appear nt will outperform autist selfies for sure

still not ideal

women use insta as a way to filter out dudes like us for exactly the reasons youre talking about: outsider introverts with no friends who have masculine world view and spend all day talking to schizos online

nothing puts a woman off more than knowing youre not an npc


----------



## Central Cee (Dec 25, 2021)

Also since you’re a bartender put that in your bio with your bars ig 

and then have pics of you there 

basically proof that you’re real


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 25, 2021)

Another option I think is to just have one picture, the best one I have with the most likes and that's it as my only post. I've seen girls who do this, just to have a presence or way to talk to others on IG. They just have one picture


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 25, 2021)

Central Cee said:


> Also since you’re a bartender put that in your bio with your bars ig
> 
> and then have pics of you there
> 
> basically proof that you’re real


not a bartender just work at a night club serving drinks, getting ubers for people who need it, walk around help out etc


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 25, 2021)

Dude just buy likes, followers, and comments.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 25, 2021)

Cali Yuga said:


> your plan to appear nt will outperform autist selfies for sure
> 
> still not ideal
> 
> ...


yeah exactly. I can fraud a LOT of things and I do but this is something that's becoming too difficult for me to fake and it's becoming detrimental now. All the girls I have fucked this last month that I pulled from this club never have seen my IG lol. I think that's telling


----------



## Central Cee (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> not a bartender just work at a night club serving drinks, getting ubers for people who need it, walk around help out etc


Ok

you could still say you work there I guess

honestly I would just find guys igs with 10kish followers and good ratio and copy the way they post/types of pics and then continue farming followers

also linking tinder is a good idea

good luck


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Dec 25, 2021)

you need to get more followers 

there are many good threads on here on how to do that


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 25, 2021)

Just wait till you can do some stuff with people and take some pics then
and maybe a selfie here and there.
So they can see you have a life .


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 25, 2021)

Look! New emnesie thread!


----------



## Deleted member 15984 (Dec 25, 2021)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> We missed you


I really liked the idea of him being murdered ngl


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Another option I think is to just have one picture, the best one I have with the most likes and that's it as my only post. I've seen girls who do this, just to have a presence or way to talk to others on IG. They just have one picture


Just have one selfie


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 25, 2021)

ilovelamp8 said:


> I really liked the idea of him being murdered ngl


murdered by jealous truecels


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 25, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> Look! New emnesie thread!
> View attachment 1459660


If only I was here sooner


----------



## DharkDC (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> This last month I started working back at the night club I was at two years ago as a way to force myself into the real world and work on socializing. Its been cool, but this thread is about how my IG experience has been going. And it's bad. For reference I have 600 followers and am following 800 people. All my pics are selfies, with 10-20 likes on each with barely and comments.
> 
> There have been plenty of times I get approached when working at this club by women showing extreme interest, I chat with them exchange Instagrams and then on IG they either ghost me after one message after following me or it fizzles out fast and nothing comes from it. My conclusion is that cause I have no group photos with friends or comments and little likes girls think I am a loser (they arent wrong.) *So basically NOT having an IG is better than having a shit one/non NT one.*
> 
> ...


that's why u grab snaps for bitches u wanna fuck and give ig to the ones u don't


----------



## one job away (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> This last month I started working back at the night club I was at two years ago as a way to force myself into the real world and work on socializing. Its been cool, but this thread is about how my IG experience has been going. And it's bad. For reference I have 600 followers and am following 800 people. All my pics are selfies, with 10-20 likes on each with barely and comments.
> 
> There have been plenty of times I get approached when working at this club by women showing extreme interest, I chat with them exchange Instagrams and then on IG they either ghost me after one message after following me or it fizzles out fast and nothing comes from it. My conclusion is that cause I have no group photos with friends or comments and little likes girls think I am a loser (they arent wrong.) *So basically NOT having an IG is better than having a shit one/non NT one.*
> 
> ...


Just post your IG public here. You would immediately get tons of followers. Ya know. We Help a brother out


----------



## Cali Yuga (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah exactly. I can fraud a LOT of things and I do but this is something that's becoming too difficult for me to fake and it's becoming detrimental now. All the girls I have fucked this last month that I pulled from this club never have seen my IG lol. I think that's telling


its very hard to fake being nt normie npc without completely changing your entire life to be exactly like the life of actual nt normie npcs

this is why people like us are so maladaptive in contemporary times and why most men are so reluctant to give up bluepill

the only way out without begoming fake version of yourself is to find a way to maket your alternative lifestyle and worldview in such a way that normal people see it as exotic and exciting but that involves commodifying yourself in a way that most non nt people who arent either psychpathic or insanely extroverted an chaarismatic cannot do 

theres really no way out so long as women are empwered as sexual selectors


----------



## Fulgrim (Dec 25, 2021)

Post your insta bro i will like all your pictures
For Instagram you just need to post every 2 weeks or so an nt high quality picture, no need to be actually nt btw since you can fraud and do a photoshoot with multiple fits in different places and they can last u like 3 months or so.
Here is some inspo for you idk if it will fit your taste tho :








Ward Benjamin Jesse Strootman (@wardstrootman) • Instagram photos and videos


29K Followers, 1,925 Following, 1,307 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Ward Benjamin Jesse Strootman (@wardstrootman)




www.instagram.com












이든솔 LOOKPINE, L-IN🇰🇷 (@look.ds) • Instagram photos and videos


248K Followers, 245 Following, 1,811 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 이든솔 LOOKPINE, L-IN🇰🇷 (@look.ds)




www.instagram.com












Brock Dehaven (@brockdehaven) • Instagram photos and videos


20K Followers, 515 Following, 77 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Brock Dehaven (@brockdehaven)




www.instagram.com












Daniel Abbink (@danielabbink) • Instagram photos and videos


27K Followers, 719 Following, 237 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Daniel Abbink (@danielabbink)




www.instagram.com












MORGAN MESPLE (@morgan_mesple) • Instagram photos and videos


89K Followers, 2,471 Following, 728 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from MORGAN MESPLE (@morgan_mesple)




www.instagram.com












Jai. (@jaiostevens) • Instagram photos and videos


14K Followers, 1,295 Following, 443 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jai. (@jaiostevens)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Deleted member 15984 (Dec 25, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> Look! New emnesie thread!
> View attachment 1459660


He sounds like a serious larp right now. It's impossible to be this naive about IG and social media unless you're an uber autist.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Dec 25, 2021)

I thought about making an insta with a good avi and zero posts tbh. see a bunch of people doing that. I feel like people generally don't really post a lot of actual content on there anymore anyway.


----------



## DharkDC (Dec 25, 2021)

Oh yh, remove all ur posts, and leave one good one (taken by someone else) and run up the likes. Or remove everything and put all ur shit on highlights


----------



## Deleted member 15984 (Dec 25, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> murdered by jealous truecels


If you want to call @MakinItHappenReturn truecel I can't stop you.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia Roped


It's been a full week since @Amnesia was last active- last he was seen, he was becoming increasingly erratic, partaking in race war threads and what not. I believe his poorly concealed internal despair over missing out on teen love coupled with being overshadowed by his Chad Hollywood Brother...




looksmax.org




Fuark u returned. ^that was the memorial thread I’d made for you


----------



## Pendejo (Dec 25, 2021)

Make sure to have a bunch of highlight stories that don’t look fake on your profile, that should help.


----------



## fogdart (Dec 25, 2021)

GucciBananaBrick said:


> I guess you could buy likes/followers?


Buying could easily be detected by IG savvy women when they go through who liked your post or follows you. Bots are very easy to identify


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Dec 25, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Buying could easily be detected by IG savvy women when they go through who liked your post or follows you. Bots are very easy to identify


He needs what? 400 more followers and there's your nice round number. That's still a mostly real following he'd have. He can go 50-50 on likes and that'd be a nice start. Or he could go further and lay low with girls till he's putting up acceptable organic numbers.


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> kinda
> 
> but if looks are everything I wouldnt get ghosted by women who literally approach me telling me I look like a model then when they see my IG they ghost


Location is almost as important as looks.

In Colombia or Thailand, you wouldn't have to put up with this nonsense.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## pancakemouse (Dec 25, 2021)

This is how you do instagram: https://pancakemouse.wordpress.com/2018/03/26/pancakes-basic-guide-to-instagram-game/


----------



## .👽. (Dec 25, 2021)

how much did @Alexanderr pay you for this post bro?


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 25, 2021)

.👽. said:


> how much did @Alexanderr paid you for this post bro?


In pms he said he was paid extra so he wouldn't leave the forum


----------



## Lux (Dec 25, 2021)

if you rot enough on insta following & liking other peoples shit you can get those numbers up to 100 likes in a couple months easy. Get your brother to take your photos or something make it clean. Selfies are the bottom of the barrel. & yeah quality over quantity. 1-2 posts is enough.


----------



## .👽. (Dec 25, 2021)

Niko said:


> if you rot enough on insta following & liking other peoples shit you can get those numbers up to 100 likes in a couple months easy. Get your brother to take your photos or something make it clean. Selfies are the bottom of the barrel. & yeah quality over qualitity. 1-2 posts is enough.


so 1-2 Photos on your whole account are enough? how would that work? looks weird no?


----------



## Lux (Dec 25, 2021)

.👽. said:


> so 1-2 Photos on your whole account are enough? how would that work? looks weird no?


yeah ik a lot of guys that rock it. Key is to look like you don't try. Gradually over the years you have a lot of likes & comments that trickle into those few posts as well so they get pretty inflated.


----------



## .👽. (Dec 25, 2021)

Niko said:


> yeah ik a lot of guys that rock it. Key is to look like you don't try. Gradually over the years you have a lot of likes & comments that trickle into those few posts as well so they get pretty inflated.


what amount of likes on a pic and followers are good if you start new in the first month?


----------



## Lux (Dec 25, 2021)

.👽. said:


> what amount of likes on a pic and followers are good if you start new in the first month?


always aim over 100 but with a sensible follower ratio & if it matches your personal background I'd say 60-70 is also okay based on the type of pic. Everybody has their own opinion though & it's relative to how good their own social media is.


----------



## rydofx (Dec 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Another option I think is to just have one picture, the best one I have with the most likes and that's it as my only post. I've seen girls who do this, just to have a presence or way to talk to others on IG. They just have one picture


this is by far the best idea


----------



## .👽. (Dec 25, 2021)

Niko said:


> always aim over 100 but with a sensible follower ratio & if it matches your personal background I'd say 60-70 is also okay based on the type of pic. Everybody has their own opinion though & it's relative to how good their own social media is.


fuck no way i can get 100 likes on a pic. even amnesia only gets 20. who likes your pic tho your friends or what.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 25, 2021)

Youre alive!


----------



## Lux (Dec 25, 2021)

.👽. said:


> fuck no way i can get 100 likes on a pic. even amnesia only gets 20. who likes your pic tho your friends or what.


I try to follow everyone that's ever been in the same school year. rack that up middle school through college + all the other acquaintances & people you network out with on the app (friends friends) & that's a lot of people. Most people do it. Even ugly comp sci kids are getting 100-200 likes easy. I guess city-dwelling zoomers have different benchmarks.


----------



## Melo95 (Dec 26, 2021)

So how many people did you get with serge and what was your commission per suicide from here? @LooksOverAll


----------



## crosshold (Dec 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> kinda
> 
> but if looks are everything I wouldnt get ghosted by women who literally approach me telling me I look like a model then when they see my IG they ghost


i mean youre just an anomaly to them (be it personality, mannerisms, social media, anything really), one to be avoided because you deviate from the norm of other men in your attractiveness range


----------



## crosshold (Dec 26, 2021)

also, you need to unfollow everyone lol. only follow ones you actually wanna follow because having a weak follow/follower ratio looks bad


----------



## Yliaster (Dec 26, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> I thought about making an insta with a good avi and zero posts tbh. see a bunch of people doing that. I feel like people generally don't really post a lot of actual content on there anymore anyway.



The people who do that are mostly women,and they already had a lot of followers/simps to begin with,so they just archive
all of their posts to seem mysterious and edgy/different like "look at me I have 10k followers with no posts 💅ppl are gonna 
be even more intrigued by me teeheee 💋"


----------



## OldRooster (Dec 26, 2021)

It has always been my understanding that non famous people have to seed their instagrams with fake subs and likes to gain traction.


----------



## dachad (Dec 26, 2021)

So many girls nowadays asking for insta - i just say its deleted. Cba to deal with this type of shit and snap is enough-ish along with a social circle to get by. 

I might start making music and botting followers at the start with no posts and then once enough organic following is in, post 1 pic and inflate it. Its so much work though I cant believe we have to do this. Fuck instagram...


----------



## alainchalamet (Dec 26, 2021)

just post on tiktok instant 100k views and link insta?


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Dec 26, 2021)

I have over 300 likes on my posts even when I have only something above 700 followers, but I don't upload selfies, only photos taken by someone else, but that means I upload like 2 photos a year tbh


----------



## TITUS (Dec 26, 2021)

ilovelamp8 said:


> I really liked the idea of him being murdered ngl


By a tinder tranny on top of it.



fogdart said:


> Buying could easily be detected by IG savvy women when they go through who liked your post or follows you. Bots are very easy to identify


Imagine spending your life going through IG likes hopping from profile to profile all day.


----------



## fogdart (Dec 26, 2021)

TITUS said:


> Imagine spending your life going through IG likes hopping from profile to profile all day.


Well, women do it and it’s no less useless than reading shit posts on this forum all day.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Dec 26, 2021)

Just fraud the same way you already fraud your whole persona

Get fake followers, likes, you could even pay random people to take group pictures with you just for your IG


----------



## TITUS (Dec 26, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Well, women do it and it’s no less useless than reading shit posts on this forum all day.


You get at least some human interaction when shitpost replying.


----------



## anactualdude (Dec 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> This last month I started working back at the night club I was at two years ago as a way to force myself into the real world and work on socializing. Its been cool, but this thread is about how my IG experience has been going. And it's bad. For reference I have 600 followers and am following 800 people. All my pics are selfies, with 10-20 likes on each with barely and comments.
> 
> There have been plenty of times I get approached when working at this club by women showing extreme interest, I chat with them exchange Instagrams and then on IG they either ghost me after one message after following me or it fizzles out fast and nothing comes from it. My conclusion is that cause I have no group photos with friends or comments and little likes girls think I am a loser (they arent wrong.) *So basically NOT having an IG is better than having a shit one/non NT one.*
> 
> ...


Buy followers, turn off like count for pics. Worked for me


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2021)

I am definitely just going to deactivate my IG. I just go blocked by another girl who was enthusiastically into me when I met her IRL traded IG's and she made an excuse that she got covid and that's why she cant hang anymore, then a few hours later blocked on IG

lol if u have a shitty IG its TOTALLY over for u

I am going to hope my 100K snap account is enough social media for me to appear normal


----------



## AlexAP (Dec 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> lol if u have a shitty IG its TOTALLY over for u
> 
> I am going to hope my 100K snap account is enough social media for me to appear normal


Need to go to that store


----------



## wollet2 (Dec 26, 2021)

cringe


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Dec 26, 2021)

„i dont give a fuck about being NT. I dont care if it failos me and if girls/male friends dont like me because of it. you want to know why? BECAUSE I DONT CARE WHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK OF ME!!! i do my own shit, im a lone wolf, outworking everyone, while others are partying amd having fun. while others are laughing and making fun of me, im working hard. and one day they will realize see how much above I am over them and they will have nothing to talk smack about. torture your enemies with success. dont wish to be liked or loved by anyone on this world, otherwise you will create fake personalities just to satisfy others.“ (David goggins mindset)


----------



## eyebagcel (Dec 26, 2021)

use tiktok make thirst traps and link your IG for followers

u don’t need many pictures on IG just fraud 2 or 3 NT pictures


----------



## eyebagcel (Dec 26, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> I thought about making an insta with a good avi and zero posts tbh. see a bunch of people doing that. I feel like people generally don't really post a lot of actual content on there anymore anyway.


yea IG is dying but its still good to have one with lots of followers


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 26, 2021)

Is instagram really crucial tho? I doubt girls will reject you just bc of having like 50 followers lol


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Dec 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I am definitely just going to deactivate my IG. I just go blocked by another girl who was enthusiastically into me when I met her IRL traded IG's and she made an excuse that she got covid and that's why she cant hang anymore, then a few hours later blocked on IG
> 
> lol if u have a shitty IG its TOTALLY over for u
> 
> I am going to hope my 100K snap account is enough social media for me to appear normal


Also if you’re larping as 23 or 24, asking for a girls snap could be seen as an “ick” I’ve seen it mentioned a few times now tbh. If you meet someone irl, you’re best off keeping it to iMessage


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Is instagram really crucial tho? I doubt girls will reject you just bc of having like 50 followers lol


It’s literally happening over and over I have like 600 followers but only like 15 likes in my pics and little or no comments. Girls really into my irl but then they ghost after seeing my ig

i would have had better success with these girls if I had just said I didn’t have an ig and traded phone numbers instead

and these r women who approached ME first and basically told me I must be a model so they were definitely interested in the beginning


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> It’s literally happening over and over I have like 600 followers but only like 15 likes in my pics and little or no comments. Girls really into my irl but then they ghost after seeing my ig
> 
> i would have had better success with these girls if I had just said I didn’t have an ig and traded phone numbers instead
> 
> and these r women who approached ME first and basically told me I must be a model so they were definitely interested in the beginning


I have 100 followers, its over


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Dec 26, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> I have 100 followers, its over


Nigga ur 15 and slightly above average looking for ur pheno. You’re fine


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 26, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> "a model guy with 10 likes nah i'm good"
> over for models guys, it's medium ugly only


*The medium ugly (hot) in question *





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 6ft4 (Dec 26, 2021)

fuark, same thing happened to me working as a bouncer once
A girl approached me and when she asked for my insta she said she seen me on tinder before and didn't like all the shirtless pics
I had 3k followers and 200-300 likes on my old pics but the lack of NT was still a failo
I sent like 20 pics to archive in recent months

If you tell me your insta name I'd be willing to comment on your pics if you deem me above the looks threshold to larp as your friend jfl 
And I can like the pics from several catfish accounts I'm running


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 26, 2021)

Anstrum95 said:


> *The medium ugly (hot) in question *
> 
> View attachment 1461197


HTN guys are now 'medium ugly'

It's fucking over for average guys.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2021)

wollet2 said:


> cringe


yea, me attempting to be NT and "normal" is definitely cringe. It's best I stick to accepting I am fucking autistic as hell and leave it be.


----------



## newperson (Dec 26, 2021)

- have more followers than followings (at least 200 difference)
- 2-3 nt photos with good amount of likes and comments is enough
- improve your Highlights stories game, and stories in general, if you DM a girl and a good story is on air, it increases the chances for good things.
- replay / like the comments on your posts
- make sure your username is either: firstname.lastname / firstname_lastname
- have a good nt bio
- and good nt captions on photos

how many views u have on ur story? u can also upload ur photos to ur story to get ppls attention and likes, many do that
maintain the things i mentioned above while getting more *real* followers and youre good.
@Amnesia


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2021)

newperson said:


> - have more followers than followings (at least 200 difference)
> - 2-3 nt photos with good amount of likes and comments is enough
> - improve your Highlights stories game, and stories in general, if you DM a girl and a good story is on air, it increases the chances for good things.
> - replay / like the comments on your posts
> ...


yeah good advice I just don't have the will to do any of that. Way too much work too many pics I would need to actually go out to places with groups of ppl to take pics and shit. But this is good advice to anyone else viewing this thread and wants a good IG


----------



## wollet2 (Dec 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yea, me attempting to be NT and "normal" is definitely cringe. It's best I stick to accepting I am fucking autistic as hell and leave it be.


That was not the cringe


----------



## fogdart (Dec 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I am definitely just going to deactivate my IG. I just go blocked by another girl who was enthusiastically into me when I met her IRL traded IG's and she made an excuse that she got covid and that's why she cant hang anymore, then a few hours later blocked on IG
> 
> lol if u have a shitty IG its TOTALLY over for u
> 
> I am going to hope my 100K snap account is enough social media for me to appear normal


Dude create a tiktok and post thirst traps there - you can farm IG followers and likes from tiktok


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 26, 2021)

wollet2 said:


> cringe


Classic @wollet2 moment XD


----------



## Yliaster (Dec 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I am definitely just going to deactivate my IG. I just go blocked by another girl who was enthusiastically into me when I met her IRL traded IG's and she made an excuse that she got covid and that's why she cant hang anymore, then a few hours later blocked on IG



I'm scratching tf outta my head reading this shit.....I wish there was a way I could see your IG profile tbh ,in order to make an
assessment,cuz my IG is dry af,yet this shit has never happened to me b4


----------



## Mik (Dec 27, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> I'm scratching tf outta my head reading this shit.....I wish there was a way I could see your IG profile tbh ,in order to make an
> assessment,cuz my IG is dry af,yet this shit has never happened to me b4


Same, need to see the females he follows too


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have been in a really good place starting this job again, made a lot of friends, getting invited out to college parties and stuff kinda putting this forum on the backburner. I really have ascended to the highest point I've ever been at in my life overall. I get tons of compliments and guys and girls wanting to be friends and saying I look like a model. It really has been a good month overall for me
> 
> But this IG stuff is definitely a weak area and I think my life/personality/lone wolf type just isn't suited for it


I guess it'll take some time for you to build a proper social circle and everything. Once you have a couple of thousand followers with NT group pictures of you travelling etc then foids will find you believable. Keep your time on this forum to a bare minimum. Only come here for advice from NT users. After a year of constant socializing etc, you should be socially fluent enough that it doesn't failo you much anymore.

You have every single thing I wish I had btw. Thing is most of your problems regarding your social/dating life are fixable with effort. I, on the other hand, am seriously handicapped by my looks and ethnicity. Count your blessings.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah good advice I just don't have the will to do any of that. Way too much work too many pics I would need to actually go out to places with groups of ppl to take pics and shit. But this is good advice to anyone else viewing this thread and wants a good IG


So you are willing to get thousands of dollars of invasive surgery to improve your dating life but going out with a couple of people and taking NT pics is too much effort. JFL at this. It's difficult to want to help you if you say shit like this.


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 27, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> „i dont give a fuck about being NT. I dont care if it failos me and if girls/male friends dont like me because of it. you want to know why? BECAUSE I DONT CARE WHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK OF ME!!! i do my own shit, im a lone wolf, outworking everyone, while others are partying amd having fun. while others are laughing and making fun of me, im working hard. and one day they will realize see how much above I am over them and they will have nothing to talk smack about. torture your enemies with success. dont wish to be liked or loved by anyone on this world, otherwise you will create fake personalities just to satisfy others.“ (David goggins mindset)


holy shit, whoever wrote this, is the biggest legend i ever witnessed, do you know his name and adress? i want to talk to him.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Dec 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah good advice I just don't have the will to do any of that. Way too much work too many pics I would need to actually go out to places with groups of ppl to take pics and shit. But this is good advice to anyone else viewing this thread and wants a good IG


Why don’t you just ride on your brothers popularity? Tag him in some of your pics and start adding his followers. Have him tag you in his account as well.


----------



## Patient A (Dec 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> For reference I have 600 followers and am following 800 people. All my pics are selfies, with 10-20 likes on each with barely and comments.


unfollow 600 people. turn off comments. buy likes and followers. 

post group pics/candid. 

done


----------



## NotoriousLoser (Dec 29, 2021)

I don't know why women are always so hesitant and pretend they don't know what we men are after. we're out for sex, nothing else. the women should just surrender and give pussy, why always these long conversations.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Dec 29, 2021)

RAW PSL doesn’t make you instantly win at getting women. It makes the work easier but with absolutely NO social skills and sense of trending fashion it’s still fuckin over dude.







Be like this guy and you’ll win not only at getting girls but at life in general


----------



## chadison (Dec 29, 2021)

amnesia bro if you want advice its probably best to dm some guys here, feel free to dm me or other "NT" people on the forum if you need any assistance in building your IG. I think its still worth the investment, you just need to build it independent of women and not give af if girls ghost you. Growth requires pain, if you can push through it you'll eventually reach a point where you have a flourishing IG and then all you have to do is maintain the momentum by infrequently posting pictures. Or be like me, and have an IG but don't use it much. Just have enough followers and pictures you're tagged in to seem normal. For you its probably like 1000 followers to seem normal and some pics with friends that you're tagged in. THE LATTER IS KEY, WHEN GIRLS SEE YOU TAGGED IN FRIEND'S PICS THAT IS A HUGE SIGNAL YOU ARE NORMAL AND "COOL"

anyway good luck bro, I'm estatic to hear your life is getting better. Mine has too, and I know that feeling when you climb yourself out of a rut. It feels fucking phenomenal


----------



## Yliaster (Dec 30, 2021)

chadison said:


> amnesia bro if you want advice its probably best to dm some guys here, feel free to dm me or other "NT" people on the forum if you need any assistance in building your IG. I think its still worth the investment, you just need to build it independent of women and not give af if girls ghost you. Growth requires pain, if you can push through it you'll eventually reach a point where you have a flourishing IG and then all you have to do is maintain the momentum by infrequently posting pictures. Or be like me, and have an IG but don't use it much. Just have enough followers and pictures you're tagged in to seem normal. For you its probably like 1000 followers to seem normal and some pics with friends that you're tagged in. THE LATTER IS KEY, WHEN GIRLS SEE YOU TAGGED IN FRIEND'S PICS THAT IS A HUGE SIGNAL YOU ARE NORMAL AND "COOL"
> 
> anyway good luck bro, I'm estatic to hear your life is getting better. Mine has too, and I know that feeling when you climb yourself out of a rut. It feels fucking phenomenal



He has female friends and co workers,literally just take random pictures with them and post it in your stories and say some
shit like "hanging with friends" or "going to the store,gym etc with my friends" thats what almost everyone on IG does 
nowadays,they barely even post on their feed,they just upload content on their stories of them/friends at Starbucks,Gym etc 
which is not even hard to do,not sure why Amnesia can't simply do this lmfao.

Amnesia's biggest problem is his introversion as he has mentioned before,unfortunately tho you need to be extraverted if you 
want to thrive on Instagram.


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 30, 2021)

@OldVirgin you have insta?


----------



## Tankymax (Dec 30, 2021)

just post ur i


Amnesia said:


> It’s literally happening over and over I have like 600 followers but only like 15 likes in my pics and little or no comments. Girls really into my irl but then they ghost after seeing my ig
> 
> i would have had better success with these girls if I had just said I didn’t have an ig and traded phone numbers instead
> 
> and these r women who approached ME first and basically told me I must be a model so they were definitely interested in the beginning


post ur ig here nad u will get houndreds likes from.thirsty looksmaxers jfl


----------



## bobt (Dec 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> This last month I started working back at the night club I was at two years ago as a way to force myself into the real world and work on socializing. Its been cool, but this thread is about how my IG experience has been going. And it's bad. For reference I have 600 followers and am following 800 people. All my pics are selfies, with 10-20 likes on each with barely and comments.
> 
> There have been plenty of times I get approached when working at this club by women showing extreme interest, I chat with them exchange Instagrams and then on IG they either ghost me after one message after following me or it fizzles out fast and nothing comes from it. My conclusion is that cause I have no group photos with friends or comments and little likes girls think I am a loser (they arent wrong.) *So basically NOT having an IG is better than having a shit one/non NT one.*
> 
> ...


you're obviously not nt status maxx then say wanna fuck you've to be uber low iq


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jan 2, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> girls think I am a loser (they arent wrong.)


Move to Sweden your work allows for it. Here everyone is socially awkward and i can set you up with a social circle and mogger pics for tinder and ig. 

The thing you wrote at the bottom about not allowing likes and comments is probably what you should do as i know some popular ppl who do the same and since you said you have some followers it shouldn't be too bad. 

What i would recommend more than that though is have an account with a good profile picture but no posts. Then have a VSCO link in your bio with pics of yourself and group pics if you have any. 

The biggest slayer in my town does this. (Can post his pics if you're interested)


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 2, 2022)

I


Central Cee said:


> Just follow 100 girls a day for 6 months and then unfollow everyone, maybe half will notice and you’ll have good ratio


I Got commitment issues


----------



## TeenAscender (Jan 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> This last month I started working back at the night club I was at two years ago as a way to force myself into the real world and work on socializing. Its been cool, but this thread is about how my IG experience has been going. And it's bad. For reference I have 600 followers and am following 800 people. All my pics are selfies, with 10-20 likes on each with barely and comments.
> 
> There have been plenty of times I get approached when working at this club by women showing extreme interest, I chat with them exchange Instagrams and then on IG they either ghost me after one message after following me or it fizzles out fast and nothing comes from it. My conclusion is that cause I have no group photos with friends or comments and little likes girls think I am a loser (they arent wrong.) *So basically NOT having an IG is better than having a shit one/non NT one.*
> 
> ...


You trogolodyte the best response to that is video tape yourself tf?


----------



## Deleted member 15310 (Jan 8, 2022)

Your problem is, you are autistic. Your IG exposes that you are not NT.


----------



## MrIncrelex (Jan 8, 2022)

quit this shitty social media , this crap is being used to control the masses


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 8, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> You trogolodyte the best response to that is video tape yourself tf?


It’s funny that when girls accuse me of catfish off apps and I offer to FaceTime or snap they say they wanna see my IG instead to verify I’m real. It’s like bitch I’m literally offering to FaceTime and talk which can’t be frauded as much as IG pics. But ultimately it’s because they care more about my social status and seeing that I have friends rather than just being gl


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 8, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> It’s funny that when girls accuse me of catfish off apps and I offer to FaceTime or snap they say they wanna see my IG instead to verify I’m real. It’s like bitch I’m literally offering to FaceTime and talk which can’t be frauded as much as IG pics. But ultimately it’s because they care more about my social status and seeing that I have friends rather than just being gl


how arent you famous on IG yet


----------



## Myth (Jan 8, 2022)

Ogre I have 100 followers and get 50 likes


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 8, 2022)

I deleted all my socialmedia, not that I had great social media profiles with a lot of followers though.

Lots of girls unmatch/ghost me when I tell them I dont have instagram. But u can still find women that dont really care and arent active themselves either (rare).


----------



## TeenAscender (Jan 8, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> It’s funny that when girls accuse me of catfish off apps and I offer to FaceTime or snap they say they wanna see my IG instead to verify I’m real. It’s like bitch I’m literally offering to FaceTime and talk which can’t be frauded as much as IG pics. But ultimately it’s because they care more about my social status and seeing that I have friends rather than just being gl


Make a TikTok thirst trap account, blow up, link your IG = +1s


----------



## oldcell (Jan 10, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> kinda
> 
> but if looks are everything I wouldnt get ghosted by women who literally approach me telling me I look like a model then when they see my IG they ghost


U seems like lacking experience or low laycount if i dont count tinder

Females have fucking unlimited options expecially 6+ ones, this happened to any guy she showed interest first and then ghosted

Looks wont save you, maybe she discovered something off about you, maybe she changed her mind, maybe she went for another option, they change opinions depends on their cycle


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Jan 10, 2022)

Who bumped this faggots thread


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 10, 2022)

oldcell said:


> U seems like lacking experience or low laycount if i dont count tinder
> 
> Females have fucking unlimited options expecially 6+ ones, this happened to any guy she showed interest first and then ghosted
> 
> Looks wont save you, maybe she discovered something off about you, maybe she changed her mind, maybe she went for another option, they change opinions depends on their cycle


Looks only allow you to come close.. but if you personality suck ass. Its over.


----------



## wew.lad (Jan 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> It’s funny that when girls accuse me of catfish off apps and I offer to FaceTime or snap they say they wanna see my IG instead to verify I’m real. It’s like bitch I’m literally offering to FaceTime and talk which can’t be frauded as much as IG pics. But ultimately it’s because they care more about my social status and seeing that I have friends rather than just being gl


It's also because they're probably not wearing any makeup at that moment and feel subhuman compared to you. Has happened to me many times before tbh. They've told me afterwards.


----------



## Over (Jan 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> This last month I started working back at the night club I was at two years ago as a way to force myself into the real world and work on socializing. Its been cool, but this thread is about how my IG experience has been going. And it's bad. For reference I have 600 followers and am following 800 people. All my pics are selfies, with 10-20 likes on each with barely and comments.
> 
> There have been plenty of times I get approached when working at this club by women showing extreme interest, I chat with them exchange Instagrams and then on IG they either ghost me after one message after following me or it fizzles out fast and nothing comes from it. My conclusion is that cause I have no group photos with friends or comments and little likes girls think I am a loser (they arent wrong.) *So basically NOT having an IG is better than having a shit one/non NT one.*
> 
> ...


i've had a girl message me first on tinder, then we added each other on FB with plans to meet but she deleted me and blocked me because I have like 30 FB friends and she said im suspicious (probably thought im a catfish lol)


----------



## efes (Jan 24, 2022)

Im in the same boat. Since I can't be bothered with liking random people's photos on ig everyday I do use one clear pp photo and use vsco link for my other nt photos. Also frauding my snapscore


----------

